

Ruby-jokes/job_interview - jgv
https://github.com/ruby-jokes/job_interview

======
pcwalton
I really hope nobody has ever actually asked candidates to write quines.

------
sp332
Looks like an upgrade from HQ9+ <http://esolangs.org/wiki/HQ9%2B>

------
koobe
That does not look like a quine to me.

~~~
Falling3
Well the quine function sure does.

~~~
sp332
I don't know Ruby, so this is probably obvious, but: Why does quine() need an
argument? What good is __FILE__ there?

~~~
Falling3
Even though you don't know ruby, you should really check out the source code.
It's very simple. __FILE__ is a reference to the current file name.

If you'd looked at the source code, you'd see that it's actually a pretty
cheap quine, since it has access to that magic variable. You could do the same
thing with just:

puts File.read(__FILE__)

~~~
sp332
Oh man, i was just thinking of this in terms of a REPL and didn't think of
incorporating it into a file. duh :) thanks

------
hcarvalhoalves
> => "I have a special interest in modular mobile startup platforms."

Sounds legit.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Shit, I think that might be what we actually do.

------
rinrae
"Also, most job interviews are dumb, and we felt the need to point this out."

+1.

Also, I'm happy to be working in an industry where you can get a job without
these kind of job interviews.

------
mhartl
The attention to detail cracks me up. It even has a test suite!

